# General > Reunions >  1977 - Thurso High School Reunion

## Veda

Hi 

I need people to contact me that they know about the reunion and give me contact details so that we can eliminate you from our list of those still to be informed.  I will then be sending out an invitation in the New Year.

Veda

----------


## Anthea MacKenzie

Hi Veda

Sorry I don't check Friends Reunited very often and don't usually look at the message boards on Caithness.org.

Melanie told me last night that all the info was there.

Up until 10 days ago I was definately going to be there.  Unfortunately now I also have to be in Edinburgh that day and would not have time to get to Thurso on my return home.  I also now have to be in London that whole weekend.  

Unfortunately London has to take precedece over everything else.  I'm really sorry  that I will not be there.  I was really looking forward to it.  Missing the Edinburgh trip really is quite a relief.  

It's typical.  I don't really get away much, except when it's for the kids and all of a sudden I have 3 trips in the one weekend!

If you want to contact me Melanie has my e-mail address

Anthea

----------

